# Optiarc DVD-RW AD-7560S thinks all discs are blank media! Why?



## Gunsmith_Cat (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there. I'm wondering if anybody could help me...

Whenever I put a CD-ROM/DVD-R into my DVD-RW drive _(an Optiarc AD-7560S)_ there are _two _problems that occur:


*1) Nothing auto-runs/plays*... even though I have selected for this option to happen in the detailed auto-play options menu in Vista.
I am having serious problems because of this, as I am having to only buy games from Steam's limited collection and can't buy anything from a shop to physically install. Also, DVD's wont play. (I had Flight Simulator X Deluxe Edition for Christmas with a really expensive joystick and separate throttle controller that I currently can't use as a result and can't bring myself to tell the person who bought them for me!!! *cry*) 


*2) Whenever I double-click on the DVD-RW Drive icon to 'open' the disc up manually to install/play that way, the following box pops up (thinking that I have a blank disc in there!):*










And you don't ever see the DVD RW Drive icon change to anything else to give you a hint of what you have put in the drive.

Can anybody help? I'd hate to send this back for something so stupid, but it is important that I have a working drive since it is my only drive! It was working fine when I had this laptop so I don't see what has happened to do this.


_(P.S. I had Flight Simulator X disc 1 in the drive when I did the screen snip (above) with Vista's snipping tool)_


Before anybody suggests for me to try updating the firmware for this drive from the Sony site at the following link... http://www.sony.co.in/support/downlo...sonal+computer ... these will not run on my laptop (a Clevo M860TU). Many people have been flagged up on a Google search I did to say that this firmware update from Sony will not update on their laptops. 

From further searching, I have also learnt that firmware updates for drives are Manfacturer specific... therefore would I have to wait for Clevo to release an update? 
As Clevo's are a rebranded name (e.g. companies like ROCK, SAGER, KOBALT rebrand Clevo's for sale as their own high performance laptops in their series) then it would be difficult for me to find firmware from Clevo as I don't think they have their own site specifically for firmware updates for every possible component that resellers can put inside their chassis'. So would it have to be the reseller (in my case _Kobalt Computers_) that would have to provide me with firmware?

Many thanks to those of you who can assist me with this problem.


P.S. I have also tried removing the drive from Device Manager and rebooting Vista so it will auto-recognise in the hope of solving this issue. This didn't solve it.


----------



## maehze (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi there,
i got the same notebook, so same dvd drive and the same problem.
The drive even can't boot from bootable dvds that were burned by it.
When i try to upgrade the firmware the tool just exists...

Support plz?!


----------



## Gunsmith_Cat (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there!

I have a solution...well... it worked for me, anyway.

I sent my laptop off to have this issue looked at by the family run business that built it for me, and also to have them upgrade my OS from 32-bit to 64-bit Vista while they were at it. When I got my laptop back, the DVD drive was working perfectly. 
They said that they had upgraded my OS first, and then went to look at the drive issue but found that it was working perfectly for them... and they came to the conclusion that something must have been conflicting with the drive, because when they wiped the few things I had on my laptop when upgrading it, the issue seemed to be fixed.

I still don't know what program or thing was causing my drive to not work. Perhaps do what they did and perform a clean install of your OS?

(I only had mine upgraded to 64-bit because I want to increase this to more than 4GB Ram soon).


----------

